# Dead North



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

This chunky gal is Dead North (Deadhead O.G. x Northern Lights#5) from Melvanetics seeds. I believe this is unreleased gear. She is at 8 weeks today and will come down on Monday. This gal broke one of my bamboo stakes lol. I think the clone run will be even better. 

View attachment SAM_1065.jpg


View attachment SAM_1066.jpg


View attachment SAM_1068.jpg


View attachment SAM_1069.jpg


View attachment SAM_1070.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

You and Mel make a great team. Just love the colors...beautiful colas.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks you very much Rose!  Mel has really made some fine specimens. To pop 12 seeds and find 3 keepers is huge in my book.


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2014)

Noice..... Looks mighty tasty.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Noice..... Looks mighty tasty.



Thanks bud! I'm looking forward to sampling this gal, she stinks so good!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 12, 2014)

Roll another one......just like the other one. Oops, getting` ahead of myself there. Beautiful lookin` ladies. Congrats.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Went to find some Melvanetics to grab, and it seems they are alllll sold out. 

This is lookin' great AM! :aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Doc! I believe Mel will be restocking Firestax shortly here. I'll be sure to tell her to hurry up lol.

Thanks for stopping by Doc!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

word been wondering when thats was gonna happen


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> word been wondering when thats was gonna happen



Talked to Mel this morning...she is working on a restock as we type


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Talked to Mel this morning...she is working on a restock as we type



Shoot, now I have to work on a restock of my own; Funding! lol


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

nice!


----------



## learning2fly (Sep 30, 2014)

beautiful colors on that finishing lady!
can i ask what you have fed her, and what your 'lights-off' temp have been?

peace


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 30, 2014)

learning2fly said:


> beautiful colors on that finishing lady!
> can i ask what you have fed her, and what your 'lights-off' temp have been?
> 
> peace


Glad ya like. She was fed FoxFarm GrowBig and TigerBloomz. Lights off temps were low 70s.


----------



## learning2fly (Sep 30, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

*Dead North Nugget*

This is some quality herb imo. Earth, musty, skunky goodness all wrapped up in to one little potent package. 

View attachment SAM_1443.jpg


View attachment SAM_1450.JPG


View attachment SAM_1448.JPG


View attachment SAM_1444.jpg


View attachment SAM_1449.JPG


View attachment SAM_1446.jpg


View attachment SAM_1447.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2014)

And a cute package it is... Nice, congrats on your harvest of such a pretty girl.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

Awww, thanks Rose! I gotta admit.... I am very happy with this gal.


----------

